# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Receta per gjelle/gatime per njerez me kolesterol te larte

## nausika

A dini receta gatimesh nga kuzhina shqiptare per njerez qe kane kolesterolin te larte dhe duhet te kene kujdes dieten? Kam pershtypjen qe kuzhina jone me perdorimin e  te skuqurave dhe te undyrave nuk i favorizon te tilla dieta. 

Te gjitha sugjerimet jane te mirepritura  :buzeqeshje: 

Nausika

----------

